# 3Y - Bouvet Island (AN002)

## Yuri, ut7uw

.    3Y/ZS6GCM.  10, 15, 20  40,  ,  .        .       -.

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

-  E-mail  EA4/UY7CW: "   "",     
 .. .       ..."

----------


## UA9KW

> .


!       !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## UA9KW

> ZOO,            .


 ZOO,   ZOO,     .  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Delovar

?   CQ   :Crazy:

----------


## ew4dx

,     . ,   .   :Smile:  
, 3XM6JR      20-.   .
  .

----------


## RA3CQ

19 December 2007

On the 19 December 2007 Petrus ZS6GCM was granted temporary permission to
operate an Amateur Radio Station for the duration of the 2007/2008
scientific expedition from Bouvet Island.  The call sign will be 3Y0E. We
would like to use this opportunity to thank Tom V. Segalstad LA4LN and Trond
Olsen LA8XM, for the wonderful help and time they dedicated in obtaining
permission to operate from Bouvet Island.

Secondly we would like to welcome Colin McGowan MM0NDX to the team.  Colin
has donated a dedicated website for the expedition and will act as the
webmaster.  We are hoping to receive regular logbook updates from Petrus via
satellite phone and will have a logbook search page where you can look if
you are in the log. The official 3Y0E operation webpage address is
www.3y0e.wordpress.com

The site is under construction and we plan to have it fully operational in a
couple of days. Feel free to visit the site on a regular basis for the
latest news from Petrus.

Emil Stoikov, LZ3HI has began design on the 3Y0E QSL card.  Emil has donated
the QSL card design and printing free of charge.  He will also act as the
official QSL manager for 3Y0E.  Previews of cards that was designed and
printed by Emil can be found on his webpage www.lz3hi.com. We look forward
to present you all with the official QSL card when it is done.

3Y0E QSL information:

Emil Stoikov
P.O. Box 8
6000 Stara Zagora
BULGARIA

Petrus will be notified via Satellite phone off his new call sign and
permission to start operating. We certainly look forward to bring you more
exiting news in the near distant future.

73 to all and good luck
Rhynhardt Louw ZS6DXB
3Y0E Pilot Station and Media Officer
zs6dxb@kats.za.net

----------


## EY8MM

> .  ,     ,    .


. VP8GEO  South Georgia  28  40  . KP2A/KP5 .        .     ,    .

----------


## skosh

,  (,   )    DX,  ,     DX.     ,    " ".

----------


## UA9KW

> . VP8GEO  South Georgia  28  40  . KP2A/KP5 .        .


      EY  .   UA9         . (HI-HI)

----------


## UA9KW

> 


.    ,      3Y.

----------


## RV4CT

14195...  simplex.        . ( - 3   20-) ,    - IT9, EA5     QSO's,   . ,  PILE UP    :Smile: 
73!

----------


## UA9KW

LOG :
http://sq8aqd.net/3y0e/
     ,       ?!
 :Smile:

----------


## RA3CQ

.
  .
RU6FZ
  ,  .
http://sq8aqd.net/3y0e/      .
 , ,  R  U.

----------


## ut7uv

,    :?   33,    ""  .    ,   , ,     ZS       :Sad:          ,         :Crazy:   4  , 50m up.
73! de UT7UV

----------


## VK5MAV

> http://sq8aqd.net/3y0e/      .
>  , ,  R  U.


 VK  ,  ZL...  :Sad:

----------


## VK5MAV

> RN6FJ   3Y0E  14195.      .


    ,    ...  :Sad: ..  14195

----------


## UA9KW

> ,    ... ..  14195


  :Smile:

----------


## RA3CQ

RA1AG     14195.0 3Y0E        sim 55-57 lp tnx qso!         1020 15 Jan 2008

----------


## RA3CQ

.
    (3 el up 65 m)  RD3BD (6 el up 60 m)        LP  SP    .
 .

----------


## RA3CQ

,        EU RUS.
    .
    - .
 ,       DX,  ,        .
   EASY.
    .   :Very Happy:

----------


## RA3CQ

RU3QR    ,  , ,XF4  ,  .   ,  RU3QR  ,   .

----------


## UR0MC

> RU3QR    ,  , ,XF4  ,  .   ,  RU3QR  ,   .


     RN3OK      NT2A   :-))

----------


## RA3CQ

, ,   RU3QR.
 RN3OK  .

----------


## UR0MC

> UR0MC
> 
>     RN3OK      NT2A  
> 
> 
>      XF4    ?


  -     :-)

----------


## UA9KW

> -


    ,    .

----------


## ES4RZ

- UA9KW. :Smile:

----------


## RA3CQ

3Y0E    RD3BD.
  ,    RD3BD.
    .
   5     21.15-21.22 ,        .
14.260 up 5
 - 205 .
  .
,          .
  QSO,  ,        .
      .
     ...,  3Y0E -   .
 QSO .
http://3y0e.com/live-audio-recordings/

----------


## 4L5A



----------


## RA3CQ

RU3DBR  RX3AGD !
   .
  UA2FF, UA6LV, RD3AF.
    .

----------


## Alex (RN6HZ)

3 .        ,           14260       RA3CQ.         :Crazy:     3Y !

----------

